# Riding switch- Suggestions?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I've been riding for about 9 years now and i still can't ride switch comfortably. It's hard to learn because it's not very fun at first and can be frustrating because it's like starting from scratch. U said that u had to put your weight in the back seat alot and that defenitly was one of the reasons why u weren't doing so well. You're not alone, when I first started learning switch, i could ride on my heel edge easily but it took awhile to get toe edge. The way I did it was to concentrate on using my shoulders to initiate the turn instead of my lower body. I know this is wrong, but once I got comfortable enough i started relying less on my shoulders and using more of my lower body. Don't worry. Learning to ride switch is an ongoing process for alot of people and is without a doubt the hardest thing to learn in snowboarding.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah, I've been riding for about 9 years now and i still can't ride switch comfortably. It's hard to learn because it's not very fun at first and can be frustrating because it's like starting from scratch. U said that u had to put your weight in the back seat alot and that defenitly was one of the reasons why u weren't doing so well. You're not alone, when I first started learning switch, i could ride on my heel edge easily but it took awhile to get toe edge. The way I did it was to concentrate on using my shoulders to initiate the turn instead of my lower body. I know this is wrong, but once I got comfortable enough i started relying less on my shoulders and using more of my lower body. Don't worry. Learning to ride switch is an ongoing process for alot of people and is without a doubt the hardest thing to learn in snowboarding.


I had to stay in the back seat because of the snow conditions. If I leaned forward too much, i broke though the crusty top layer and sunk into powder. Then I'd nosedive. This is literally a hill in the back of the woods that kids sled at. I went to the side of the hill where kids hasn't sledded. The conditions were horrendous. 

My board is almost dead center too... You're right though, it's SO frustrating. It's going to be so rewarding if I can learn though. Being able to just ride down the hill and carve facing both ways should be really fun and liberating.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Probably you tought already about this but put your bindings more or less in symmetric. I first tried switch even in forward stance... a bit a painfull experience if you try it alot.
So I putted my stance to -15/15 and my switch riding improved very fast since.

Good luck with it. It is one of the funniest progressions I had so far.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

tonysimoni said:


> Probably you tought already about this but put your bindings more or less in symmetric. I first tried switch even in forward stance... a bit a painfull experience if you try it alot.
> So I putted my stance to -15/15 and my switch riding improved very fast since.
> 
> Good luck with it. It is one of the funniest progressions I had so far.


yeah, I'm -15/15 as well with my bindings near center (just 1cm off).


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Switch riding just takes time and practice. I would recommend not doing it in crappy conditions as you really are learning to ride all over again. Most people who are proficient at switch riding never really ride switch as well as their regular stance so don`t worry if you experience that. What is important is to be able to ride switch at a high level. I have been riding 4 years and can ride down any run up to the blacks switch so long as it is fairly smooth. I am working on switch bumps right now and that is "entertaining"....:laugh:
> 
> Just start slow and ride a little switch every time you ride. Just do it a little bit at first on really easy terrain. Gradually you will just train your body to do it and it will get easier....:thumbsup:


You're probably right, I should wait till I get to the mountain to practice. This snow didn't even qualify as snow in all sincerity. Anyhow, I excel when learning by myself or with another person with no one around. I hate when people watch me fail. I feel like a tool rocking a bataleon goliath, thirty two prions, and k2 autos, some really sick bonfire radiant pants, etc. and it looks like I can't even make it down the hill. Guess I gotta suck it up, haha. I'm very determined though. I swear I should rent equipment and look like a newb until I learn to ride switch 

I want to be able to ride switch like there's no difference. And I'll ride and fall and ride and fall until that happens  It's hilarious though, because my body doesn't really want to let me fall. So I end up bracing myself, and I naturally put weight on my back foot which swings the board around  I'd almost rather fall. Because when I rode on those bad conditions, I ended up reverting to regular most of the time. I only fell twice when I really went for it  Sadly, I think I'd benefit from the falling leaf. Then transition to like a half of a linked turn, then go to fully linked turns.


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been doing a lot better switch, I started early in my learning process just because I knew what a headache this was going to be for me. The hardest thing I find is putting too much weight on my trailing leg. My weight is literally distributed like it would be if I was going down regular - which when riding switch is a hard habit to break.

I really want to get better at my 180s though so I know switch is a must. As long as I focus on my weight I tend to not have many problems... just take your time (and good conditions is key I believe too) and realize your starting from scratch, otherwise its very easy to get frustrated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I learned to ride switch when teaching my gf to ride on bunny slopes. Basically, I just took everything I was saying to her and reversed it... I ate it a couple times, but by the end of the day I was really comfortable with riding switch. It takes time, but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

after a long day in the park I like to end things off mellow with some all-switch runs on the easier slopes...Its deffinitly all about practice, repitition and building up your leg muscles the other way around and coordinating them appropriately. 

I have this crazy theory that if you also practice writing with your opposite hand (getting the otherside of your brain to work as well) you'll be more apt for riding switch. Hah but I can't even begin to prove that


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah, I can't wait to get back out there and try.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I keep telling myself every season that this is the year I'm gonna learn switch... then I get to the mountain and forget that I ever said that to myself! I have the same issues that everyone has in getting comfortable making toe side turns switch. Heelside is fine and I have no issues that way, but when it comes to the toe side I get all screwed up and fall on my face. It really does just come down to practice more than anything


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Toe-side switch STILL gives me problems. It's always a good idea to try to learn on a fresh powder day. I personally learn from multiple and massive failure. Crash, try again, rinse and repeat.

Pain is a great motivator. When I was learning tracks, I'd get antsy, brake late and overshoot my turn. Bouncing your car off a tire wall is a great way to teach you not take a turn at a reasonable speed. Same for boarding. Try it, fail and crash. You'll do better next time.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

This thread makes me feel better. haha.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I started learning switch wile teaching my gf how to ride like someone else earlier did.
Since then when I would go out i would make sure my first run of the day was always switch and then slowly i've been working up to riding only switch. This is pretty easy here in MN though as most runs are pretty wussy but i am defenetly starting to get a feel for switch finally haha.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I got to the hill on Sunday fully believing my day would be devoted to learning how to jump... then I offered to ride with my buddy's girlfriend who is still just learning. I thought that while I was taking my time to help her learn, I might as well teach myself how to ride switch. 

Ironically, the slow Cs and S-turns were a lot harder than just booking it down the hill and carving switch. Strange, but I'm sure it's got a lot to do with muscle-memory. The same advice I was giving to this chick to help her learn how to ride regular helped me a ton learning to ride switch. I think I'll definitely be wearing my knee-pads the next time I go back (I still can't put any pressure at all on a knee I bruised real bad in a switch fall!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> I have this crazy theory that if you also practice writing with your opposite hand (getting the otherside of your brain to work as well) you'll be more apt for riding switch. Hah but I can't even begin to prove that


your not the only one with this theory. My lacrosse coach told me to do this when i was learning how to throw with my off hand. he also told me to brush my teeth with my opposite hand. i now try to do everything switch. i shave, brush my hair...etc with the opposite hand i normally use. i also try and skate switch, but i still look like a tool, but whatever. So anyway i think that there is some legitimacy in your theory about doin things with the opposite appendage:laugh:.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

also the best way to learn switch is to ride with people that suck and just ride switch


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

mbesp said:


> I started learning switch wile teaching my gf how to ride like someone else earlier did.
> Since then when I would go out i would make sure my first run of the day was always switch and then slowly i've been working up to riding only switch. This is pretty easy here in MN though as most runs are pretty wussy but i am defenetly starting to get a feel for switch finally haha.


so now that you "only" ride switch, wouldnt it then be riding normal? switch is riding either goofy or regular depending on what your stance is right?


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> so now that you "only" ride switch, wouldnt it then be riding normal? switch is riding either goofy or regular depending on what your stance is right?


Haha well it still feels way more natural to go back to regular, I haven't figured out how to perform solid ollies yet while switch, nor have I tried any mogul type runs. So I'm gonna say it is still switch for me haha.


----------

